# My Baby Came Home Today!!



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Just picked up my new Stainless Ultra Raptor II. The gunstore owner where I bought it at matched a price I had and gave me a 30 day trial with a full store credit if I don't like it. Now I need to find me a good IWB Holster for it, Heard Littlebearholsters were good Jerry


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your gun.

I own a Kimber too and really like it.

Welcome from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.

:smt1099


----------

